# Captain Ahab Fails to Get the Muskie / Whale



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2008)

Well I went back this evening armed with wire leader and some new X-raps. After about 30 minutes of trying different lures and such - Ahab caught something - but it turned out not a Muskie after all.







Ahab has returned and will continue his quest.

I spoke with Captain Ahab a few minutes ago and he states:

*
Me thought this be the Muskie yee sought - but Arrrgh, not the fish*
_
Batten the mizzen on the forecastle, yer try works are smoking and lashes for the man who falls to call out_


----------



## BassAddict (May 29, 2008)

I'm proud of ya!!! Hopefully now you'll stop whining about it =D> =D>


----------



## Gamefisher (May 29, 2008)

Congrads! Good, because that alter ego was already getting on my nerves.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2008)

Gamefisher said:


> Congrads! Good, because that alter ego was already getting on my nerves.




Ahab will be back when I chase the next new species!

I have never caught:

1. Northern Pike

2. Thresher Shark (and I will be chasing those this year!)

3. Tilefish

4. Marlin (White or Blue)

5. Swordfish

Those are just the ones that come to mind and that I have a shot at catching in the near future

Ahab out (for now)


----------



## BassAddict (May 29, 2008)

Ban Ahab Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek777 (May 29, 2008)

not to burst your bubble, and i may be totally wrong, but ive never seen a muskie with horizontal stripes, only vertical, and those are tigers muskies. 




not sure what you got though, but its nice.


----------



## shamoo (May 29, 2008)

Welcime home Mr. Esquired, Welcome home.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> not to burst your bubble, and i may be totally wrong, but ive never seen a muskie with horizontal stripes, only vertical, and those are tigers muskies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really think it is something other then a Muskie? I did a little searching online and looked at my other photos, there were similar to the clear pattern in your photo. This was a smaller Muskie (only 24") for it does not have the distinct markings of an adult. 

Thanks for the illustrations, maybe photos of real fish might help, instead of drawings - 

I hope that Mtnman can help, he catches muskie so he has 1st hand knowldge of what they look like at different stages. I am sure that we have a few other members here as well that have caught this things


----------



## shamoo (May 29, 2008)

It be looken like a tiger musky to me


----------



## mtnman (May 29, 2008)

Ive never seen markings like that before on a muskie. The body looks right but the markings have me confused but thats not hard to do these days. If I would have to guess I would say a funky tiger musky but Ive never seen that pattern or coloring on the side of the back. Im gonna have to get a few of my fishing buddies involved in this one tomorrow! Still its a nice fish. What kinda water did you catch it in, lake or river? Its almost a Pickeral pattern. Im gonna look through all my muskie photos and see if anything resembles that pattern.


----------



## Leibs16 (May 30, 2008)

Sorry Dave but that is definetly a Pickeral!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A HUGE ONE!!! But not a musky!!! I could be wrong though, although I did catch a tiger before!


----------



## redbug (May 30, 2008)

I think i agree with Leibs...
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://campus.murraystate.edu/academic/faculty/howard.whiteman/field/fish/fishgallery/pickerel.jpg&imgrefurl=https://campus.murraystate.edu/academic/faculty/howard.whiteman/field/fish/fishgallery/fishgallery.htm&h=263&w=640&sz=31&tbnid=n9lInGBQ1LEJ:&tbnh=56&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpickerel%2Bpictures&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&cd=3


welcome captin ahab


----------



## Bubba (May 30, 2008)

Sure looks like a pickeral to me unfortunetly, This pic was on the link redbug posted....


----------



## redbug (May 30, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Sure looks like a pickeral to me unfortunetly, This pic was on the link redbug posted....


I was feeling lazy today.. I need to rest my fingers I'm leaving for a 2 week fishing trip in the morning


----------



## Bubba (May 30, 2008)

redbug said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Sure looks like a pickeral to me unfortunetly, This pic was on the link redbug posted....
> ...




I gotcha covered :wink: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone





I am sticking with Muskie pending what replies I get from the PA Fish and Game biologist and MtnMan's connections.


----------



## mtnman (May 30, 2008)

I have to agree with the other guys and say Pickeral also. I was thinking that last night but I never seen a Pickeral that big. Nice fish though. Dave your gonna have to come here soon so I can show ya what a real muskie looks like.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2008)

Well, in that that case I will go with Pickerel!

I called Captain Ahab and he is on his way back!


----------



## shamoo (May 30, 2008)

Heres a pictur of a pickeral caught in April, hope this helps


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2008)

Thank thee kind Sir 'Moo

Tis no pickerel I be seeking, tis a Muskie Whale!


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

That is the biggest pickerel I have ever seen.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2008)

I know that I saw this fish before - It is the same Pickerel from the exact same spot that Derek caught earlier this year


----------



## Nickk (May 30, 2008)

great fish either way!


Didn't you infact get the fish that you were after? Therefore you can retain your original name?


----------



## slim357 (May 30, 2008)

Nice slime dart, no muskie, but hes a fatty.


----------



## Derek777 (May 30, 2008)

sucks about not catching the muskie like youd hoped, but that pickerel is one magnificent specimen if i say so myself


----------



## mr.fish (May 30, 2008)

Dave, I was really proud of ya hearing about a muskie catch and all, but I'm going to have to agree with everyone else. That is a pickeral, no doubt. Typical chain pattern on him. Even if its not a muskie, its a very nice pickeral, and hearing about where you landed it, I would have to say it could possibly be the same resident fish Derek caught. Anyhow, nice catch Dave.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a Chain Pickeral to me... Good job!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 30, 2008)

Sure is a beauty pickerel, the muskie will come sooner or later. The fishing is only heating up on the Big D.


----------



## little anth (Jun 2, 2008)

i am sure its a chain pickerel and the fins font look red like a muskie

sorry Ahab i think its a pickerel #-o :?


----------

